# Stress and Depressed!



## CathyKaz09 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been married for 2 years, but last year in May or June my husband cheated on me with our roomate. I left him and me and him went our seperate ways well we decided to work things out and got back together. Things were going great, now it is back to where things were before. Fighting and arguing all the time. He hates my attitude and the fact that am in a bad mood all the time. Well I am the only one working and bringing in money. I am stressed because we can never pay our bills on time. When I get upset and he yells it makes me think of what happen a year ago. I just cant seem to let it go on what he did to me. We are wanting to start a family, but when the time comes it doesnt seem like he is interested. What is going on? I need some help.


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

oh sweetie..do NOT even think of starting a family with this man..at least not NOW. WHY are you the only one working? is he a full time student working towards your future together? 

he cheated on you in the first year?

you are worth more than this. if he does not see it...there will be a man who will. look in the mirror. that woman staring back at you? she DESERVES to be loved and treated right. you are YOUNG. get out now while you can.
Lynn


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It doesn't sound as though your stress will be getting better any time soon. Your husband is definitely a contributing factor. Don't add children into the mix; your stress level will be greatly multiplied. You may want to seek professional help with the stress/depression before it dominates your life (and impairs your health).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dodge a bullet and leave this fool.

He cheated on you only a year into your marriage...with your ROOMMATE... 
He doesn't work or help you financially.

I would file and be done.

And for the love of gawd... do NOT get pregnant.


----------



## CathyKaz09 (Aug 5, 2011)

We have been together for 5 all together. Right now we r in the processes of getting Social Security. He is unable to work because he is disabled.


----------



## MjLytton (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the trouble you're having.  

Have you two thought about seeing a doctor?


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

If you cannot pay your bills then do not add a child into the mix. That is just irresponsible.

What have the 2 of you done differently? Counseling? 

Where is this roommate now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CathyKaz09 (Aug 5, 2011)

Room mate is long gone. Moaching off someone else for money. We will never be able to afford our bills, but we manage to figure something out every month. As for couseling I wish I could go get some help but like I said we dont have the money. My husband is a very nice person just things are tough right now with money and we are both stressed so maybe that is the reason why he is always mad.


----------



## JustSugar (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi CathyKaz, 

Sorry to hear things are so rough for you right now. 

You really do need to address several major things in your relationship before you even think about bringing a child into the scenario. Once you have children, believe me, its a whole new ball game!! 

I really do understand the desire for children, but if you want to give them what is best, then make sure you are bringing them into a family that at least has a chance of making it.

You need to ask yourself do you really still want to be with this man? What does he bring to your happiness to your life? Are you still in love with him and do you still respect him? Do you think you will ever get over his infidelity? 

If you think you are stressed about money now, then you wait until there are kids!! Kids put enormous pressures on your emotions and your finances, if they are strained now, it will only get much worse.

You havent said how long you were been together before you got married, and I know that the first few years of marriage can be rough. If you feel he is worth your time to try and make it work, then give it a go, but whatever you do, dont get pregnant, it wont help things at all. 

Once you get to a stage where you as a couple work well both emotionally and financially, then re-consider the child side of it.

good luck


----------



## CathyKaz09 (Aug 5, 2011)

If I wasnt in love with him I would of never got back with him. One of the reasons why we struggle with money is he buys whatever he wants. And I dont want to treat him like a kid. He finally realizes at the last second why am so stressed about money. I know kids are a whole new thing. I more less just need to relieve my stress with other that can agree or give me solutions to the problem. It has been helping things are starting to turn around for the better.


----------

